# blue spot on leo's belly?!



## tasha (Jan 6, 2008)

have just (about 20mins ago) got a baby leo delivered to me! however i just noticed he has a bright blue spot on the underneath of his belly!
does anyone know what this is?!

cant get pics right now but will try to put some up later on.

thanks


----------



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

without a picture it would be hard for me to guess. how bg is it ?


----------



## tasha (Jan 6, 2008)

not very big but very visible! like someone has just dotted him with a blue highlighter! lol.
will try some pics now. 
dont wanna stress him out as ive just got him and he's had a long journey to get to me!

x


----------



## tasha (Jan 6, 2008)

pics... 

the leo in question!









and the peculiar blue spot!!









sorry photo's not too clear!!

thanks


----------



## tasha (Jan 6, 2008)

its a lot brighter and more visible than the bad picture!

anyone know what this is and is it a cause for concern? ive never seen this on a leo before.

thanks


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

itll be food in the stomache probably


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

its more than likely intestines or heart or liver nothing to worry about lol.


----------



## tasha (Jan 6, 2008)

oh ok ive just never seen it before on any of my others although he is the youngest ive ever had so might be because he's so young?

glad its nothing to worry about!

thanks guys: victory:


----------



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

yeah its an organ  nothing to worry about.


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

its the galbladder dont worry totally normal as it fills up (visible) and empties (not visible) during the digestive proscess


----------



## bugdude (Dec 5, 2007)

morning if it is eating fine and putting on weight then it's not a problem but if it is eating a not putting weight on then take it to the vet's as it might be health problem.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

It'll get bigger as said leo grows. I always thought it was the liver or something.

Marina


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

There is nothing to worry about the reason you can see it on the smaller ones is because the skin is thiner than on the adults.
As marinam said its an organ not sure which one but thankfully all of our hatchlings have it


----------

